# Shopnotes Chip Separator



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

Has anyone built/used the trash can separator from issue #55 of Shopnotes? It is a really simple design which appears easier to build than other designs. The pic of it in action looks promising.


----------



## thelt (Feb 23, 2009)

I've got the plans printed out and on my bench. Gotta go get a trash can.


----------



## brtech (May 26, 2010)

Look into a Thien baffle. Next best thing to a cyclone, and really easy to build. Goes inside a trash can separator (or a DC).


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

Ditto what "brtech" said.


----------



## Bluepine38 (Dec 14, 2009)

Do not know about the shopnotes one, but have built a small Thien baffle for my shop vac that I also use on
the small hose on the big DC and a large Thien baffle for my trash can that is in line on my big DC. No longer
have any junk hitting my impeller.


----------

